# Wow, look at this!



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Look at this mushroom we found in our yard!! It is huge! :shocked:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW....I usually find those around here...only half that big though! My dad loved those sliced and fried in butter...he called them "loaves of bread." If you cut it open and it's snow white inside it's still good, if it's greenish and wormy...no good. The smaller ones are better...not as rubbery. They are very abundant this time of year andare called "puffballs" by most. I don't care for shrooms but I do love to pick them.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

lol I though tit was an egg. :ROFL:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

me too, i didnt know what that was. i was like 'dang , poor chicken'. mushrooms that we get around here are red with white dots.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

HUGE! AlaskaBoers- are those edible?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

AlaskaBoers :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

Woah!! That is one big shroom!!! I have never seen one that big- Yum Yum :ROFL: Are ya gonna eat it??? wonder what it would bring on e-bay?? :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

No, we probably won't eat it!  When we first saw it we thought it was a ball or something. But the weird thing is we didn't see it this morning but at night we did. It must have been growing all day!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

See....now thats the best ones to get....they are almost begging to be picked and eaten!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

True... It does look like it could pop!  But I really don't want to take a chance and get poisoned or something. :slapfloor: Plus I don't like mushrooms that much.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

> HUGE! AlaskaBoers- are those edible?


I dont know, I dont really like mushrooms though, I think someone a while back told me not to eat them, so, I dont know.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

That is one giant puffball--and yes, they are very good to eat! :drool: 

When they get old they turn green and dry out and when I was a kid I would always kick the dried out ones and this big cloud of green dust would come out...it was fun.


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

I still think it looks quite tasty!!! :ROFL: I wonder??? would a goat eat that?


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

heathersboers said:


> I still think it looks quite tasty!!! :ROFL: I wonder??? would a goat eat that?


 My goats surely wouldn't eat it! Knowing them they would be scared of it!  :slapfloor:


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow! It looks like na ostrich egg!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

OH .......NO............................IT'S A Extraterrestrial :shocked: .......READY TO HATCH`!
I'M OUT OF HERE......... LOL


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

rofl that is huge :ROFL:


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

Hey!! Is it still getting bigger? You have peaked my curiosity :clap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

lol................................ :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

I think it is still growing. I asked my science teacher and he said that it is a puffball and that I could bring it into school. He read on the internet that they can grow up to 3 feet!!!! :shocked: I am going to let it continue to grow and then I will bring it to school.


----------

